
President Obama Finally Ditches Blackberry but New Smartphone Limited - apress
http://fortune.com/2016/06/10/president-obamas-new-smartphone-is-more-like-a-toddler-phone/?iid=leftrail
======
mtgx
He must've heard Blackberries have backdoor access, too, and finally realized
that's actually a _bad_ thing.

Somewhat relevant story to the direction governments may be going with
security:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/for-security-
sing...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/for-security-singapore-
taking-100000-government-computers-off-internet/)

------
LaurentGh
"it doesn’t take pictures, you can’t text, the phone doesn’t work, you can’t
play your music on it" I can't really see what this can be...

